# LRS Reef Frenzy Food available in Toronto now~~



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

No more begging for Pilot or pretty air hostess friends, LRS Reef Frenzy are now available in Reef Aquatica in Toronto.

Order online or pickup locally

*** Larry certified ***

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=1_2_129

Food Info: http://www.larrysreefservices.com/


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hubert, I think you have spelling mistake in your posting ? 
Should be NOW available, and says NOT 

PS: Pilots never beg


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Hubert, I think you have spelling mistake in your posting ?
> Should be NOW available, and says NOT
> 
> PS: Pilots never beg


Not available lol )


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Bullet said:


> Hubert, I think you have spelling mistake in your posting ?
> Should be NOW available, and says NOT
> 
> PS: Pilots never beg


I was hoping that it will sold out fast


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks ! Now we know ! : )


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

Where are you located for local pickup? Is it by appointment only? Can't find any location information on your site.

Thanks


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Hubert, I think you have spelling mistake in your posting ?
> Should be NOW available, and says NOT
> 
> PS: Pilots never beg


This Pilot never begs, I just ask nicely


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*reef frenzy*

this product is in huge demand cause paul introduced it to fellow gta members 
paul is an awesome member thanks paul again ...


----------

